# Download almost any artist/album



## bryanpaul

type in
site:mediafire.com artist album
on google....instead of mediafire you could use rapidshare, megaupload or whatever filesharing site after " site: "
alot of 'em are password protected but some arent....


----------



## bryanpaul

so my buddy just told me how to use the torrent things ........soooooo....... but this works too


----------



## simpletoremember

also filestube.com
there are a few good music blogs out there too...


----------



## mikefwt

blogspot has EVERYTHING


----------



## castler

you can use youtube,

1 - type in artist/song

2 - copy the entire URL of the address such as:


HTML:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hKSYgOGtos

3 - use a converter such as: YouTube to MP3 Converter - Video2mp3 - Converter

4 - paste url then click convert, once done, click the download button.


----------



## AnthraxMatt

utorrent, going through demonoid.com has always worked for me. i get full discographies and new albums from bands all the time


----------



## tree hopper

idk if this is already on here somehwere, looked didnt see nothin' soooo..... vuze is where i download all my music/movies, etc... mostly music, u can transfer it directly to itunes if you need to too, if u use itunes. super easy, best fucken thing ive ever found before limewire/frostwire whatever the hell arent they the same? meh anyways..... vuze is free or you can pay but all that gets u is being able to burn dvds or something u can probably figure out how to do without having to pay for some crass account. enjoi


----------



## Kim Chee

OK, it seemed simple enough to "Google It". I was wrong. It was one of those search subjects with so many worthless "hits" that I was put off after numerous attempts to find something I could use. 

I know somebody here knows of a good website that offers free mp3 downloads in various genres with and without vocals. What I am attempting to do is dub music over train videos. So, whoever comes up with the answer I like best will get their favorite song on a train video (insert applause). Not that you can't do it yourself, but I'm just really awesome like that.

btw: I did conduct a search on PunkNomad prior to starting this thread. Seems Internet content is constantly changing and some things that were cool before are no longer so...


----------



## soapybum

Could try beemp3, its a mp3 search engine


----------



## Matt Derrick

ive been having a problem with my youtube videos getting flagged, because i like to use music that it thinks is copyrighted. i even got flagged for using a leftover crack song, because you can buy their album on itunes. 

so i started looking into music that is under the creative commons license, and you can find some good stuff out there that you can use in videos or whatever, you just have to make sure to give them credit in the video or video details.

my favorites so far are http://ccmixter.org (use the advanced search!) and http://www.jamendo.com

ccmixter can be searched by category or kind of instruments in the song, and jamendo can be searched by most popular and has a lot of more weird punky/industrial stuff than the other sites.

(i also moved this thread to the music section).


----------



## Deleted member 363

go to 4shared.com and search in their website. I used to use mediafire, but I think they are starting to clean shop, so they don´t get shut down like rapidshare.


----------



## Thoreau

KC9 said:


> go to 4shared.com and search in their website. I used to use mediafire, but I think they are starting to clean shop, so they don´t get shut down like rapidshare.


oh boy, here we go again, mediafire and 4shared are the 2 hopes of the internet
beemp3 as said is great, most of the files are hosted in russia, modern cold war

Also if anyone knows how to download audio and videos from youtube withouth any program plz tell, my ISP uses a dedicated server just for youtube so when you get to download the file the adress has teh ISP prefix so it gets incorrect for the sites to fetch


----------



## makan kotoran

Mediafire is by far the best way to get any music, most music blogs use it, it has every album by pretty much every artist even local/underground acts, you used to just be able to search in google Mediafire: artist album. and it would go straight to mediafire with that download, but google have blocked this now, so, if you search the same in google, look for the result with the URL www.filestube. and follow the links through that pagere and you will soon come to that download on mediafire. just downloaded 10gb of new music that way in the last week.


----------



## Thoreau

makan kotoran said:


> Mediafire is by far the best way to get any music, most music blogs use it, it has every album by pretty much every artist even local/underground acts, you used to just be able to search in google Mediafire: artist album. and it would go straight to mediafire with that download, but google have blocked this now, so, if you search the same in google, look for the result with the URL www.filestube. and follow the links through that pagere and you will soon come to that download on mediafire. just downloaded 10gb of new music that way in the last week.


how can someone listen to 10gb of music i will never know xd
assuming they are new artists and you dont yet know if you like the songs


Song below - nuff said


----------



## Pheonix

I don't download music, but I am an internet pirate. I use torrent based file sharing systems like bittorrent and U-torrent, and I use piratebay.se (all the cool site refugee to Sweden) to search for torrents.


----------



## Matt Derrick

soulseek is still good. just make sure to get the one from http://www.slsknet.org/ all the others are fakes. also, google the album you're looking for with the word "blogspot" added to the end. tons of music blogs out there with full albums available for download.



Thoreau said:


> Also if anyone knows how to download audio and videos from youtube withouth any program plz tell, my ISP uses a dedicated server just for youtube so when you get to download the file the adress has teh ISP prefix so it gets incorrect for the sites to fetch


 
have you tried the downloadhelper plugin for firefox? that's what i use to download just about any video file i want.


----------



## Thoreau

Matt Derrick said:


> soulseek is still good. just make sure to get the one from http://www.slsknet.org/ all the others are fakes. also, google the album you're looking for with the word "blogspot" added to the end. tons of music blogs out there with full albums available for download.
> 
> 
> 
> have you tried the downloadhelper plugin for firefox? that's what i use to download just about any video file i want.


 
Tried again keepvid.com and its now working, the ISP prefix still exists but it now works, great then!



Pheonix said:


> I don't download music, but I am an internet pirate. I use torrent based file sharing systems like bittorrent and U-torrent, and I use piratebay.se (all the cool site refugee to Sweden) to search for torrents.


 
Yes torrenting is great if you want to donwload full albums, there is no better, and those services cant be blocked (sorta)


----------



## bryanpaul

http://www.punknomad.com/community/threads/download-almost-any-artist-album.7110/#post-60608


----------



## Pheonix

merged threads now above link will take you to this same thread.


----------



## DisgustinDustin

If anyone needs a demonoid invite
(torrents) PM me or email [email protected]


----------



## DisgustinDustin

Oh... And you can watch Long Gone on Vimeo.. I know, this isn't relative but I thought I would throw that out.. :/


----------



## dannidirt

i personally use soulseek  its P2P sharing


----------



## thekaleisnotforyou

I use Frostwire to download discographies, singles, albums, movies.


----------

